#ubuntu-doc 2004-12-27
<Kinnison> Morning
* ChrisH waves
<plovs> morning
<plovs> ChrisH, can you check out john's svn server, i can't connect
<ChrisH> plovs: ok
<ChrisH> plovs: works here... Updated to revision 89.
<ChrisH> fq2?
<plovs> check it out :-)
<plovs> ChrisH, yes, now it works here as well
<ChrisH> plovs: Latvia again? ;)
<plovs> yeah, things where kind of unclear with other docs, and i wanted to do something so i worked on this one, and it is gpl now, so we can use it
<plovs> i really like it
<plovs> besides the other docs
<plovs> i just don't know how to make links within a docbook document
<plovs> ChrisH, you know how to do that?
<ChrisH> uhm...
<ChrisH> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocBookReference
<ChrisH> See "References" there.
<plovs> duh, i have that page open at exactly that reference, thanks
<plovs> for over an hour
<sid77> hi
<sid77> ChrisH, I've learned how to msg on all channels! ;)
<Kinnison> hey Burgundavia_, how's you today?
<Burgundavia_> not bad, but had a little trouble getting up
<Kinnison> Well, at least you slept
<Kinnison> (or do you mean physical problems like locked knees?)
<sivang> Kinnison, have you played mao last night after returning from dinner?
<Kinnison> sivang: of course :-)
<sivang> Kinnison, how good was Burgundavia_ ? :)
<Kinnison> He invented a rule which worked quite well
<Kinnison> And managed to get a four-card smackdown at one point
<sivang> heheh
* sivang is already anticipating the next matches he might be in next year in auss. :)
<Burgundavia_> salut all
* sivang wishes he could go inventing rules in mao already.
<sivang> Buena Sierra Enrico!
<enrico> sivang: did you try again at Mao?
<sivang> enrico : I got really addicted, and really liked playing when Kinnison was doing POVs :)
<enrico> :)
* enrico needs to pack 
<enrico> Tomorrow transfer to Taipei for a couple of conferences
<enrico> See you from Taipei!
<Burgundavia_> I still have that damn image display problem in yelp
<Burgundavia_> anybody here?
<Kinnison> We're all dead
<Burgundavia_> lovely
<Burgundavia_> are you running warty or hoary?
<Burgundavia_> as we break the 5m rules
<Burgundavia_> rule
<Burgundavia_> can anyone who is running hoary grab down the random from pepperfish and check the image to see if it displays correctly
* Kinnison is running hoary
<Kinnison> give me a url
<Burgundavia_> I put it up on the ftp you gave me
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> care to come check I'm unpacking it right?
<Kinnison> I see a cascaded list and lots of broken images
<Burgundavia_> Kinnison, how did that render?
<Kinnison> Burgundavia_: what?
<Burgundavia_> that quickguide stuff I uploaded to the ftp server
<Kinnison> you uploaded another one?
<Burgundavia_> ya, I uploaded the whole quickbook
<Burgundavia_> what colour is the default highlighting?
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison> erm; the images are all wrong
<Kinnison> can you come check I have the right stuff?
<Burgundavia_> they don't display correctly do they
<Burgundavia_> coming
<Burgundavia_> nope, that is not the probelm
<Kinnison> boggleness
<Burgundavia_> that is very wierd
<Burgundavia_> Without svg, that makes the quickguide much less pretty
<Burgundavia_> I just told the release managers that the quickguide will be done by hoary
<Burgundavia_> I guess my rep is now on the line
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> do a good job and....
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-doc 2004-12-28
<Burgundavia_> anybody here?
<sivang> yes me here
<sivang> Burgundavia_, yo me here :)
<Burgundavia_> ya, just wondering
<Burgundavia_> kind of quiet
<Burgundavia_> isn't it 4am there?
<sivang> 2am :)
<sivang> back from the resturant?
<Burgundavia_> yep
<sivang> Burgundavia_, where do you go?
<Burgundavia_> some argentinian, place, lots of meat
<sivang> ah I see, was Kinnison with you?
<Burgundavia_> yep
<Burgundavia_> I hope to get commit access by sometime before christmas, so I can start showing the changes I have made
<sivang> Burgundavia_, to the svn of hornbeck right?
<Burgundavia_> yep
<Burgundavia_> hey douglas
<douglas> hey got here :)
<sivang> yo douglas 
<sivang> 'suup? :)
<douglas> hehe
<sivang> interested in writing/translating/helping on the doc team?
<douglas> im wishing to join the ubuntu docs team
<douglas> yep
<sivang> or have I met you on Mataro and I don't remember ...
<Burgundavia_> I lured him over from #docs on gimpnet
<sivang> Burgundavia_, you pimp! :)
<douglas> hehehe
<sivang> douglas, are you familiar with docbook?
<douglas> how to do ?
<douglas> nope yet
<sivang> ok, have you already helped with GNOME docs?
<douglas> nope
<douglas> i becoming shy... (red)
<douglas> hehehe
<douglas> well, just switched to ubuntu and want to help in anything, i was a long slackware user
<douglas> but i have experience with REST format
<douglas> im helping the translation of a python book to portuguse
<douglas> portuguese
<sivang> wowow
<sivang> that's WAY cool!
* sivang is very fund of portuguse and it's close cousin, brazillian portuguse
<douglas> im brazilian
<douglas> hehehe
<douglas> and you ?
<Burgundavia_> sorry, on rest break
<douglas> brazilian too ?
<Burgundavia_> anyway, back the channel topic
<Burgundavia_> I was playing with rosetta today. If I can get xml to po working, we can use it for translating our stuff
<Burgundavia_> launchpad.ubuntu.com
<douglas> i was talking to a guy called daf and he was saying something about a python app to help on translation
<Burgundavia_> yah, that is one of the rosetta team
<Burgundavia_> where were you talking with him?
<douglas> on the ubuntu-mataro channel
<douglas> where i can start ?
<douglas> i can do code, docs and webmastering things too
<Burgundavia_> ah, there is a dedicated channel #rosetta on this server for it too
<Burgundavia_> have you ever worked on yelp
<douglas> nope too... is there something where i can start ?
<douglas> im a complete newbie on the gnome, ubuntu communities
<Burgundavia_> currently we are working on several things
<sivang> douglas, ok that's really not that hard to get the grip of it :)
<Burgundavia_> quickguide is the push for hoary relaes in april
<douglas> ok
<Burgundavia_> we are also working the usersguide and merging in the stuff from ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia_> my personal drive, and something I have said will be done for hoary is the quickguide
<Burgundavia_> But the problem is that colour png embedded in svg displayed in docbook don't render correctly
<douglas> first... i know it is a dumb one, but what is docbook ?
<sivang> douglas, no it's not!
<sivang> :)
<sivang> not everybody knows what docbook is :)
<sivang> douglas, so, do you know html?
<sivang> or have you ever seen xml?
<Burgundavia_> docbook is xml
<douglas> hehehe
<sivang> douglas, well, more precisly docbook is basically xml formatted text file, using a special style sheet (just as in html) afterwards to achive differnet rendring styles.
<douglas> html yep and xml too, but never played with it
<Burgundavia_> sorry, I should have said s in
<sivang> but do check one of the docteam memenrs fine short tutorial on that:
<Burgundavia_> www.docbook.org
<sivang> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocBook
<Burgundavia_> it appears that all of launchpad is down now
<sivang> well, docbook.org is hardly anyway suited at new comers, read that howto on the wiki, then move to the official site for more reading :)
<Burgundavia_> ya
<sivang> but you could go writing using Christoph's tutorial, and use the already availavle templates to just fill contact in the right places.
<sivang> a very good task for getting familiar with docbook, is trying to work out the gnome docs for hoary.
<douglas> yep that is where i would like to enter
<sivang> they are written in docbook, and basically, what we need to do there, is find out places in which we differ from GNOME stock,
<sivang> and reflect that in the documentation.
<Burgundavia_> it is often easier to just start hacking on existing stuff
<douglas> ok
<sivang> douglas : just noticed that you are barzillina!
<sivang> douglas : I just _adore_ brazillina portuguese
<douglas> do you talk portuguese too ?
<sivang> douglas : do you know the tv series drama , "Presencia de anita" ?
<sivang> douglas, I wish!
<sivang> I'm from Israel my freind, dreams of traveling to brazil someday
<douglas> yep i saw it
<douglas> that girl sure is pretty ;)
<sivang> yes she is!
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> she knows how to act also
<douglas> yep
<douglas> she is a pretty good and is starring a novel here
<Burgundavia_> night
<sid77> hi
<Burgundavia_> anyboyd here?
<sid77> pong
<Kinnison> Marning
<Burgundavia_> morning
* Kinnison is very disconcerted by his hip pain
<Burgundavia_> sorry dude, I had no bananas or maple sprinkles, but most importantly the maple sprinkles
<Kinnison> If it wasn't bananas or maple sprinkles then what was it?
<Burgundavia_> it wasn
<Burgundavia_> 't me
<Burgundavia_> found a cool tool for internationalization
<Burgundavia_> called poxml
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<cenerentola> http://www.jwz.org/hacks/rms-deathmetal.mp3
<plovs> ChrisH, can you sinc with svn?
<sivang> hi akk
<sivang> all
<sivang> where is lu?
<plovs_work> sivang, hi, can you sync with svn?
<sivang> plovs_work, lemme try
<sivang> plovs_work, updating..
<sivang> rev 89
<sivang> seems it worked no problem
<ChrisH> plovs: sync doesn't work here either...
<douglas> hi !
<Burgundavia_> hey
<lulu> hi guys
<lulu> has anyone changed the security notices page?
<lulu> it's now in Italian
<lulu> last changed at 12:57 today
<cenerentola> not me really...
<cenerentola> ;)
<Burgundavia_> sorry, I don't speak italian or have access to the site
<cenerentola> well the only italian in here its me...
<cenerentola> its not correct
<cenerentola> lulu: there are a lot of grammatical mistakes
<lulu> cenerentola: I am trying to find out who changed the security notices page to Italian...do you know?
<cenerentola> well it says Mark Shuttleworth... ;)
<lulu> that was created by. it's not a joke. 
<cenerentola> is there any kind of restriction on that page
<cenerentola> ?
<cenerentola> im sorry the only think that i can say is that it seems like it was translated by a program [like google translations] : its not really good italian
<lulu> thanks. and yes - only a manager has access to this page. I'm investigating - thanks.
<Kinnison> heyhi sivang 
<Burgundavia_> hey sivang
<douglas> hey sivang :)
<Kinnison>  
<sivang> Hi everybody!
<sivang> Kinnison,  !
<sivang> hi douglas 
<sivang> hi Burgundavia_ 
<sivang> hasn't everybody gone dancing ?
<douglas> hi
<douglas> it would be a good ideia :)
<Kinnison> sivang: what character is that between the yods?
<Burgundavia_> nah, we haven't gone for dinner yet
* Kinnison waves
* Kinnison heads out
<sivang> bye Kinnison 
<sivang> bon appetit
<sivang> Kinnison, it's a dalte
<sivang> Kinnison, it's a dalet
<sivang> Kinnison, which is the hebrew letter for saying "Da|Di|Dee" etc..
<cenerentola> im off
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<sivang> ciao a cenerentola 
<sivang> arivederci
<cenerentola> ciao /quit
<douglas> hey people
<douglas> do anyone here already used rosetta ?
<douglas> another question...
<douglas> in english what is the difference in the words file and archive ?
<ChrisH> An "archive" contains other files (e.g. tar, zip). A file just stands for itself.
<douglas> thanks
<douglas> the problem is that in brazil we use commonly the same word to describe the too things 
<douglas> i will study in how to solve this
#ubuntu-doc 2004-12-29
<douglas> hey... 
<douglas> is someone up ?
<Fergi> Hi All, I'm a beginner, I installed Ubuntu in my notebook, dual booting with Windows XP, and at this moment, I need to get some documents in my FAT32 partition. I will be grateful if you like to help me about this matter. Thank you in advanced.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<plovs> good day all
<plovs> anybody been able to use svn?
<plovs> hi guys!
<sivang> hi plovs
<sivang> the conf is over..
<sivang> conf attandees fly back home today.
<sivang> so we won't be hearing from most of them for the next 30 hours or so :) as most of them are based in austrelia.
<plovs> too bad
<plovs> how are you?
<plovs> i am trying to update my stuff on the svn server but already two days no good
<plovs> sivang: can you use svn?
<cenerentola> hello everybody
<sivang> plovs, yes I could, didn't see aything special with it
<sivang> maybe you have a proxy/firewall problem?
<sivang> hey cenerentola 
<cenerentola> ciao 
<sivang> plovs, ok, it's not working from here also. We need to find better solution then being depandent on hornbeck's server. this is NOT working to the benefit of us.
<sivang> ciao a cenerentola !
<plovs> hi guys! so what about a server over at canonical?
<plovs> things are flaky atm
<enrico> plovs: hi!
<enrico> plovs: what kind of flaky?
<plovs> svn has not been available for a couple of days
<enrico> groan
<enrico> plovs: how come you didn't post to ubuntu-doc?
<plovs> enrico: should've just slipped my mind
<enrico> plovs: post there: maybe John will pick it up
<plovs> typing it atm
<plovs> ok, sent
<enrico> plovs: great!
<enrico> time to leave
<plovs> btw enrico how do i in mutt avoid replying to both the list and the writer of the message?
<enrico> 'L' when replying
<plovs> ok, thanks!
<enrico> plovs: BUT you need to setup mutt so that it knows that's a mailing list
<plovs> yes, did that
<enrico> subscribe ubuntu-doc@lists[...] 
<enrico> plovs: ah, ok
<plovs> mutt is great
<enrico> plovs: try it together with buffy :)
<enrico> apt-get install buffy from universe
<plovs> on my way ...
<plovs> gbuffy or xbuffy?
<enrico> plovs: buffy :)
<enrico> maybe it's not in ubuntu universe yet
<plovs> i'll get it from debian
<plovs> ok, got to go, thanks enrico !
<cenerentola> ciao a todos...
<cenerentola> plovs: ping
<plovs> cenerentola: hi!
<cenerentola> ciao
<cenerentola> plovs... can i asl you a big favour?!?!
<cenerentola> A BIG BIG BIG ONE
<plovs> :-) depends ... 
<cenerentola> while doing your user guides... could you please
<plovs>  ...
<cenerentola> make up a course book... for a high.school course
<plovs> a course is a good idea, but not that easy that you can do it in a couple of hours
<plovs> why don't you send your idea to the mailing-list?
<cenerentola> it's not an idea it's just a big need
<cenerentola> do you think its possible?
<cenerentola> mako_:hi, what about the rule project
<plovs> hmm, not now, we are not even close to being finished, but ask again in a month or two then we can see how the rest of the writing goes
#ubuntu-doc 2004-12-30
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<plovs> hi all
<douglas> hi plovs
<sivang> hi siretart 
<siretart> hi sivang 
<siretart> I contributed 2 Howtos for the ubuntu wiki. Is this the channel for coordination in the wiki?
<sivang> also :)
<sivang> it's also the channel for the ubutnu documentation team and other related stuff 
<siretart> ah, ok. then I'm right here, I think :)
<sivang> you're always right here! as long as you follow the code of conduct :)
<siretart> :)
<siretart> I'm just looking at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto. Perhaps it would be better to explain how to copy files with nautilus instead using scp
<siretart> in respect of the target audience of the howto. I mean, an experienced users would know how to read scp(1)
<sivang> siretart, sounds like a good point, did you check if the nautilus docs already talk about that?
<siretart> sivang: no, I don't find it in nautilus manual. But browsing in the local filesystem is. And browsing using "ssh://" urls is very transparent and intuitive
<sivang> siretart : ok, I looked into it. It could benefit from a section of how to do stuff the "GUI" way after setting up, would you be interested in adding it?
<siretart> jepp, i'll give it a try
<sivang> you know how to login into the wiki?
<siretart> btw: where did the howto index go?
<siretart> sivang: I'm ReinhardTartler in the wiki
<siretart> sivang: ok, updated
<sivang> siretart, cool. thanks!
<sivang> siretart, where is the part explaining about using nautilus to copy files ?
<siretart> I called it Browsing with Nautilus over ssh
<siretart> perhaps I should mention that copying is done via drag and drop, just like in local folders.. wait a minute..
<siretart> sentence added
<sivang> good, now I see it. Thank you siretart 
<siretart> you're welcome
<plovs> siretart: i used scp because copying with nautilus is kinda slow, but i agree that we should have both. And thanks for writing on the wiki!
<plovs> sivang: svn is back online
<siretart> plovs: what do you mean with nautilus is kinda slow? for a single file there should not be much difference, and for multiple files I think scp i quite unhandy. I personally prefer rsync over scp, but thats an other story..
<plovs> siretart: rsync, now that is an Howto i would like to see
<siretart> btw: I see that there are many orphaned howtos. How about categorizing them?
<plovs> siretart: how?
<siretart> I think of categories of "system maintenance", "file householding", "desktop enhancements", "networking" etc, and making the howtos subpages of them
<plovs> good idea, go ahead if you want, and a page with orphaned howto's is also a good idea
<siretart> At the moment there doesn't exist any overview of all howtos in the wiki
<siretart> plovs: where should this page go? Wiki -> DocumentationArea?
<plovs> How about ... wiki is opening slow atm
<siretart> website too. heavy load on zope?
<plovs> zope is slowish
<plovs> There is a page called HowTo, under it are the howto's, why not write the pages on that pages and put them under there?
<siretart> I think they used to be there, but some days ago I noticed all howtos beeing orphaned
<siretart> no Idea why
<plovs> somebody might have accidently removed them, so we should move them back
<plovs> ChrisH: hi!
<ChrisH> plovs: re-hi :)
<plovs> natasha is reading other stuff :-)
<ChrisH> proofreading?
<plovs> no, recipies and other woman stuff
<plovs> and i am trying to install openoffice pre 2.o
<plovs> how are you?
<plovs> did you figure out how to do those links?
<ChrisH> Okay so far. Yesterday I had to have a one-day-grandma-in-law-visit so I accomplished nothing. And currently I'm struggling with VPN (neither racoon nor freeswan work correctly since I use kernel 2.6).
<ChrisH> [links]  Do the references a I wrote them in the DocbookReference not work?
<plovs> no, but that might be because it is different documents
<ChrisH> Hmmm.
<plovs> vpn stuff is tricky
<plovs> it took me a week to get it to work, and then we found out the guys on the other end where to blame :-)
<plovs> ChrisH: did you get it from svn?
<ChrisH> plovs: What did i get from the svn?
<ChrisH> [links]  http://www.docbook.org/tdg/en/html/link.html could help
<ChrisH> [links]  Do you want to link to a URL? Or to an anchor in the same document (not the same "file" but the same "document" in terms of everything that gets included)?
<plovs> i want to do exactly what you wrote in the wiki, but to another file (NOT another doc)
<ChrisH> I had assumed that xref would even work here. Strange.
<plovs> Read <xref linkend="general_notes"/>. shows up without the link
<plovs> but in the doc you send are some other ways to do it
<plovs> i made a typo, but even without that it doesn't work
<ChrisH> Using hyperlinks is probably not a good idea either since that would break in yelp.
<plovs> but it would be great if we could get it to work
<ChrisH> Yes, definitely what we will need at some point.
<plovs> well, i'm just toying with it anyway
<plovs> ok, time to sleep
<ChrisH> There will still be technical issues from time to time. Like the yelp developer told sivan that we are "abusing" DocBook in a way that may in the future be incompatible with yelp. But he didn't elaborate.
<plovs> we should ask him, i'll mail sivang
<plovs> good night
<ChrisH> nite
#ubuntu-doc 2004-12-31
<cenerentola> buon giorno... sveglia
<sid77> hi
<sivang> hey sid77 
<sivang> enrico!!
<enrico> hi!
<enrico> working with sm to solve the other HowTo wiki page problem
<enrico> which is worse than expected
<enrico> Someone has a backup version of that page somewhere?
<siretart> hi
<siretart> oh, I just reparented my two howtos to the HowTo page. I hope I didn't break anything
#ubuntu-doc 2005-01-01
<sid77> hi
<sid77> hi
<sivang> hey sid77 
<sid77> hey, how are you?
<enrico> hello.  Someone remembers what was in the HowTo wiki page before it messed up?
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> how to write howtos? or docs?
<enrico> someone remembers of an HOWTO index?
<sivang> I remember..but it vanished right?
<enrico> right.  Do you remember it had a long list of items?
<enrico> I just want to make that sure
<sivang> yes, I do.
<sivang> it was horroble to navigate, but it was there..
<enrico> allright
<enrico> sivang: thanks!
<sivang> enrico: hey, I didn't do antyhing :)
<ftwig> hi everybody - updating Wifi Howtos, anyone around who understands WiFi?
<cenerentola> ftwig: i can try
<ftwig> ta - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/ is what vI am changing.
<ftwig> I have just added an intor para at the top - have a look
<cenerentola> ftwig: ok
<ftwig> Wahts with the stuff about changing the kernel module - it it nessesery - its going to confuse the hell out of newbies.
<ftwig> good - so my understanding is correct.
<cenerentola> well the kernel thing is necessary
<ftwig> so the out of the box one douse not support ndiswrapper
#ubuntu-doc 2005-01-02
<sivang> plovs_: ping
<Burgundavia_> hey all
<sivang> hey again, still a couple of minutes to  go.
<Burgundavia_> you tried out baz yet?
<sivang> Burgundavia_: ah not past installing it....not yet, been busy with country team and other stuff..
<Burgundavia_> ah
<Burgundavia_> Is cool stuff
<sivang> yes, it sure looks like it is :)
<Burgundavia_> I promised to write a quickstart guide before Jan 4
<Burgundavia_> So I have my hands full learning it
<sivang> you should contact plovs about it - he may have done lots of work on it I think
<Burgundavia_> I meant to baz
<sivang> eh for it :)
<sivang> hehe
<Burgundavia_> As for the quickguide, ya I would like to see what is bubbling over
<sivang> Now i get it
<sivang> Burgundavia_: so any doc ready for baz?
<Burgundavia_> should be fun, as the current stuff is crap, thus I have rewrite it
<Burgundavia_> current stuff is all tla
<sivang> there is a guide/howto currently?
<sivang> eh, not for the baz interface..
<Burgundavia_> there is a really really wierd one
<Burgundavia_> just install bazaar-doc and take a lok
<sivang> this is the current guide?
<Burgundavia_> ya, that is the arch docs
<sivang> where does it install it?
<Burgundavia_> apt-get install bazaard-doc
<Burgundavia_> bazaar-doc
<sivang> did that, does it appear under /usr/share/doc ?
<Burgundavia_> is think so
<Burgundavia_> ya, under bazaar-doc in that dir
<sivang> looks strange , true.
<sivang> the tla -h is something even more bizaar
<sivang> :)
<Burgundavia_> as you can see, it needs an overhaul, so that real people can actually use baz, not to mention all the changes
<sivang> actually, the tutorial doesn't look _that_ bad, ofcourse I dind't really try those commands with tla.
<sivang> so baz is working on top of tla?
<Burgundavia_> no, baz is tla forked
<sivang> ah, so it's the same code with improvements?
<Burgundavia_> ya
<Burgundavia_> as the devs describe it, tla without the crack
<Burgundavia_> all right, got to catch my flight
<Burgundavia_> talk to you in a couple of days
<sivang> anybody here?
<sivang> not asleep?
<enrico> hello!  Anyone around?
<enrico> ChrisH: hello!
<enrico> ChrisH: everything allright?
<enrico> I had this question: how do I show an image in a wiki page in Moin format?
<ChrisH> enrico: more or less... baby is getting another tooth... total sleep time last night: 10 minutes :)
<ChrisH> enrico: Didn't figure it out either. I was googling around for hours already but couldn't find any decent documentation of the Moin markup
<cenerentola> ciao babbari
<enrico> ChrisH: ah, ok.  The only thing I found is that if in Moin you write a URL pointing to an image, the image shows up
<enrico> ChrisH: however, this would be a URL pointing to a WikiName
<enrico> cenerentola: ciao
<enrico> ChrisH: oh, well, I'll do without maybe
<cenerentola> do you guys know if there0s already a welcome panel [something that shows up when you run ubuntu after installation, or everytime u use the live cd] 
<cenerentola> planned..
<cenerentola> ?
<ChrisH> enrico: I'd be happy for /any/ piece of documentation about Moin. Looks like it a grand secret.
<enrico> cenerentola: yes, there is an "about ubuntu" HTML page which is about to be converted into DocBook to show it as a Yelp welcome page
<enrico> ChrisH: oh, in the Moin websites you find many things
<cenerentola> enrico: i meant something like mandrake's one... with links to the control centre and so on..
<enrico> ChrisH: Please also have a look at DifferencesWithRealMoin
<enrico> ChrisH: I remember plovs was also working on a Moin markup cheat sheet
<enrico> ChrisH: as soon as he comes online, we can ask
<enrico> cenerentola: should be something like that, yes
<cenerentola> enrico: thanks a lot... e hooray for la gnocca
<enrico> cenerentola: hooray!
<enrico> ChrisH: can you access the svn repo at 69.155.172.150 ?
<enrico> I committed regularly 5 minutes ago, and now I can't seem to be able to checkout 
<enrico> connection times out
<enrico> well, hasn't timed out yet, but it's been doing nothing for a long time
<ChrisH> enrico: Yes, the svn repo works here.
<ChrisH> enrico: plovs has written a short list of Moin markup. But it includes titles and lists - that's it. I couldn't find anything about tables, nested lists, embedded images etc.
<enrico> ChrisH: tables are easy: just have a look at the source of the conference page, which has a table with people that did plan to attend
<enrico> [svn]  Ok, I may have routing problems from here, then
<ChrisH> enrico: Sure, I could get it all together by looking at other people's pages. I just wished there was a reference manual somewhere. And Moin is widespread enough that there should be something like that IMHO. Not on our Wiki but from the developers of the MoinWiki.
<cenerentola> everybuddy in da chan [and Her Majesty Enrico "The Secretary"] : when u're finished, could you please give some hints, and directives to introduce the "Ubuntu Course Book" to the school council?
<cenerentola> thanks a lot ;-)
<enrico> Usually in the MoinMoin pages there is one explaning the markup, in every MoinMoin wiki
<enrico> Let me find you one
<enrico> ChrisH: http://www.bfsf.it/wiki/HelpOnEditing
<enrico> ChrisH: is that what you were looking for?
<ChrisH> enrico: Ah, very good, thanks.
<enrico> cenerentola: I suggest you discuss such a strategy with a friendly professor in that school, so that you create a project which suits the local context of the school itself
<cenerentola> enrico: ok, but what about the contents... ohh i see.. you're going to be the project manager...
<cenerentola> ok
<cenerentola> ..5...4...3....2....1... chi tace acconsente... THANK YOU ENRICO ;)
* enrico larts cenerentola with a huge club
<enrico> About the contents, I suggest you just let the school project decide on them
<enrico> If they use Ubuntu, then they can create a guide for schools with what they feel it is relevant for them
<cenerentola> enrico: well since we're going to use it "everywhere"... and you have THE EXPERIENCE... some hints would be a nice idea thou
<enrico> The outcome of such local project usually brings in creativity from the new environment (which is the school) and has a better quality than anything that can be created in the existing old community
<enrico> plovs: good morning!
<cenerentola> enrico: buon giorno plovs.
<cenerentola> !
<enrico> cenerentola: my experience has always been to let people (schools, course attendees) decide on what's best for them
<cenerentola> enrico: so i will. oki.
<enrico> not only they'd bring more in a different kind of experience, but they'd feel the work "more belonging to them" ("pi loro") and do things with more enthousiasm
<cenerentola> nice translation..
<cenerentola> enrico: you're right.. wax on... wax off...
<enrico> plovs: I remember you were writing (or about to write) a Moin markup cheat sheet... is it already online somewhere?
<enrico> ChrisH: :((  can't access the svn repo from Italy either :'(
<enrico> The funny thing is that I stopped being able to access it just when I was trying to do an svk mirror! :(
<ChrisH> enrico: Same here now. The repository is a /bit/ too unreliable for my taste.
<enrico> (http://svk.elixus.org/)  I met the developers here in Taiwan over the week-end
<enrico> 2 days ago I wrote to John asking what to do if the repo is down while he's in Vegas, but he hasn't got back to me yet
<ChrisH> Yes another archive system? :) Like baz isn't confusing enough.
<ChrisH> *Yet
<enrico> ChrisH:  :)
<enrico> ChrisH: this is a toy that runs on top of subversion that I wanted to try, but nothing that would annoy anyone that is not interested
<enrico> ChrisH: it's only that there are people that use it in other svn repositories that I work in, and find it cool, so I wanted to have a look
<ChrisH> Read that. I won't object to that. One thing that I sometimes find annoying in Ubuntu is that every common system is being trashed and rewritten.
<cenerentola> q enrico : no no.. Miyagi sensei.. wax on... wax off
<enrico> ChrisH: :)
<cenerentola> sorry..
* ChrisH has reached a rate of three cups of cappuccino per hour now
<cenerentola> ChrisH: what kind of cappuccino? italian? or rest-of-the-world one?
<ChrisH> cenerentola: Rest-of-the-world-in-a-can-in-power-form-to-be-put-in-boiling-water
<ChrisH> *powder
<cenerentola> blahhh ;)
<ChrisH> I just do it for the caffeine. I'm out of syringes.
<cenerentola> ok.. have you tried to smoke dried bananas?
<enrico> svn mirror is up again
<enrico> sorry: svn repository is up again.
<enrico> Now I try mirroring it!
<cenerentola> enrico: that cinese thing is in perl... you... betrayer
<cenerentola> ;)
<enrico> cenerentola: first think, it's taiwanese: if you call it chinese, it's a diplomatic incident :)
<cenerentola> chrish: i think that there will be a Hoary release party, in april, in Milan... you're absolutely invited..
<cenerentola> enrico: sorry..
<cenerentola> enrico: what about the ninja that ran into the kitchen's window... did i say sth so wrong?
<cenerentola> ChrisH: at least you'll drink something that can, reasonably, be called cappuccino: the other half of heavens..
<ChrisH> cenerentola: Thanks. :) But looking back to the chaos I had in Mataro I think I'll rather stay home and watch it from here. :)
<enrico> ChrisH: chaos?
<ChrisH> enrico: Wife and baby mostly. Completely wrong decision to allow them to come with me.
<ChrisH> enrico: I had enjoyed the conf much more if I had more to time to spend with other people. This way I had 5 minutes with everybody and it was like running from one chaos to another.
<ChrisH> enrico: Or do you remember having seen me sitting relaxed at my notebook (which didn't boot every second time)? :)
<enrico> ChrisH: :)
<enrico> ChrisH: it's quite normal for conferences, however, to only be able to do 10% of what you planned
<ChrisH> enrico: It not the fault of the conference at all. But like this is was just annoying.
<enrico> it's almost normal that 10% is a big lot of things, also because you add 90% of what you didn't plan
<ChrisH> enrico: Needed to learn a lot of names from people I had hardly talked with on IRC. That slowed things down. And of course hardly anyone knew me. :)
<enrico> ChrisH: unfortunately, the weather was not nice enough for your wive to bring the child to the beach or something like that
<ChrisH> enrico: We had one walk at the beach and she absolutely enjoyed being there (after staying in the living room for 9 months with a baby that just talks like a core dump). So she liked it. But it was an obstruction to me.
<ChrisH> enrico: After four days I was very glad to be back home.
<ChrisH> enrico: Travelling large distances bothers me already. But carrying half of a children room with me and pacify a crying baby is not very relaxing.
<enrico> ChrisH: :)
<enrico> ChrisH: but the crying baby talking like a core dump is so cute anyway
<ChrisH> enrico: Admitted. :) And he is godlike in choosing one-time passwords.
<enrico> ChrisH: OH!  That is cool!
<enrico> ChrisH: although you risk low entropy maybe?  "babbaababah"
<enrico> I made a local full mirror of the repository
<enrico> now I try to play with it
<enrico> first thing I tried to do, I found a bug in svk! :)
<enrico> I'm so powerful :)
<cenerentola> enrico: what about your brand new laptop? did you buy it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<enrico> cenerentola: sure!  Bought new laptop the day after I got here, I'm superhappy about it
<enrico> cenerentola: saved around 300eur
<cenerentola> enrico: vattinne  raccomandato emmerda
<cenerentola> should we know the specs?
<enrico> cenerentola: :)  ASUS Centrino 1.6, 4hours battery, 768Mb RAM, 60Gb HD, ATI mobility 9000, USB Firewire IrDA PCMCIA, video 14.2, centrino wireless, bag, 1 optical USB mouse, alluminium case: only weights 2.2Kg
<enrico> cenerentola: 1088euro all inclusive
<cenerentola> dont worry even the "fanculizzati raccomandato" is included DO NOT WORRY or PAIN.
* ChrisH considers buying a Pentium M flaptop or 999 Eur...
<enrico> ChrisH: where??
<cenerentola> chrish: have a look on google: powerbook 888p
<cenerentola> it costs a little more but it worths every cent
<cenerentola> ;)
<enrico> cenerentola: oh, and Linux works with all the hardware I tried so far
<cenerentola> enrico: blah.. disgustin
<enrico> I used the Ubuntu live CD to test the laptop before buying it
<cenerentola> enrico: ehehe... Because You Warty't
<cenerentola> ...ok stupid sentence
<ChrisH> enrico: at my employer... let me grab the link
<enrico> oh, nice, the svn repo is down again
<ChrisH> http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/OttoDe/de_DE/-/EUR/OV_DisplayProductInformation-ProductRef;sid=fZ8cOrfZHIceOvYQ-Lg2Gqx1pCJUqRuRUVQn7Yo7pboF9d0GzWI=?ProductRef=7572121-0-17654@OttoDe&ls=0&SearchDetail=1&aktPage=0&Query_Text=laptop&Farbe_Text=&ArtikelID_Text=&Personen_Text=&PreisMin_Text=&PreisMax_Text=&Hersteller_Text=&Artikel_Text=&Stichwoerter_Text=&Artikel=Notebook&Hersteller=&Trend=&stype=normal
<enrico> ChrisH: if you pasted me the webpage contents, it was probably shorter :)
<ChrisH> Similar to this one (sorry for the ugly link). Just with a Pentium M. DVD burner, 256 MB RAM, 30 GB hdd, and (!) XP Home :)
<ChrisH> Minus 15% for me. ;)
<enrico> ChrisH: sounds like a great deal!!
<ChrisH> enrico: At least better than my Pentium III 400 with 128 MB (not upgradable). :(
<enrico> Centrinos are nice: lots of battery time, wireless lan (works with linux no ndiswrapper, here at least)
<cenerentola> id say works with ubuntu
<cenerentola> not every distro has ipw drivers 
<enrico> yes, works with ubuntu
<enrico> In Debian you install the ipw driver source, compile it against the current kernel headers, then download the firmware from Intel (or copy it from Ubuntu)
<cenerentola> which is someting "longer"
<cenerentola> *h*
<enrico> oh, yes
<cenerentola> enrico: do you know what kind of windows manager martin schulze uses?
<enrico> uh, no, no idea
<enrico> But if all windows are fullscreen, or you can't see the background in any way, it must be ion
<cenerentola> ok thx
<enrico> plovs: hello!
<enrico> plovs: around?
<sivang> plovs: are you finaly here? ;l)
<enrico> question: what is the canonical ubuntu way for burning CDs?
<sivang> enrico: you should ask kamoin about it, he has some hackish script that tried to do that 
<enrico> sivang: you mean, no CD-burning programs in main?
<enrico> I don't mean "burning Ubuntu CD images", but just mastering CDs using Ubuntu
<sivang> enrico: I don't think so, most of the are in optional
<enrico> So, if someone asks "how do I burn a CD with Ubuntu?", what do we answer?
<sivang> enrico: nautilus
<sivang> enrico: so it's 
<sivang> _in_ main from the desktop point of view
<sivang> that is, you open "nautilus-cd-burner" and use it
<sivang> and it comes intalled on the desktop.
<enrico> sivang: ok, thanks
<enrico> just adding one or two things to the Applications for people migrating from windows part of the users guide
<enrico> sivang: BTW, you need to use <para> tags around every paragraph, not only around the full text.  I already fixed your intro in the guide
<sivang> enrico: good, please bug me on the intro part - I have sketches somewhere on my desktop and I finally need to get it done :)
<sivang> enrico: hehe was just hinking of that :)
<sivang> enrico: thanks!
<enrico> sivang: please work offline at the moment, as the repository is a bit down
<sivang> enrico: yes, we should investigate baz further and have the repo integrated with the rest of the hoary team
<sivang> IMHO
<enrico> but since you don't quite celebrate Christmas there, you're welcome to bring forward the work while the others idle a bit ;)
<enrico> sivang: eh, but it'd be a bit soon now.  We should actually have a stable repo
<enrico> I can't understand what's so wrong in it :(
<sivang> enrico: wrong about what?
<sivang> wow there is even a webmin-burner - CD burning module for webmin
<enrico> wrong in that repository: it goes down so often :(
<sivang> enrico: I wanted to mail hornbeck something about that, but then felt it was rude so I dropped that idea, you recall he christmas las vegas holiday mail?
<enrico> Yes.  But don't worry: I mailed him about it
* asw waves -- sorry we never really chatted in Barcelona! 
<enrico> asw: hey!
<sivang> asw: yo!
<sivang> cenerentola: who is martin schulze?
<enrico> sivang: btw, about the markup, you can use yelp to directly show the DocBook XML files: this saves time and provides for a quick preview
<sivang> enrico: Ah I know, I have this on my desktop:
<sivang> enrico: boy net accesss from uni is _so_ slow 
<sivang> asw: it was very nice meeting though ! :)
<sivang> asw: I especially enjoyed listening to you on the chineese resturant :) although I was trying to timeshare between the two sides of the table :)
<asw> I enjoyed meeting both of you.  I thought you guys were going to join us when I ended up talking to plovs until 3am.  What happened?
<asw> sivang, enrico: but I should really get some food [which is why I'm marked "away"] 
<sivang> asw: go get some :)
<sivang> hey ChrisH 
<enrico> asw: we had a walk in the beach, then came back, but everyone disappeared
<enrico> I spent some time talking with mako about a bunch of important things we had pending
* enrico is about to go to bed
<ChrisH> sivang: hey, master :)
<enrico> I asked Elmo about the status of svn migration to Canonical webfarm and we chatted a bit about it, trying to sync with the current status of the situation
<sivang> ChrisH: hey father to a model to be baby :)
<ChrisH> enrico: sounded like elmo is too canonical to like svn :)
<enrico> Result, we won't have it before beginning of next year, as Elmo will be in vacation as well starting from today
<ChrisH> sivang: say what? :)
<enrico> ChrisH: no, not really.  He just has to work out the details to fit us accessing the svn repository with the farm security policy
<ChrisH> enrico: I felt they wanted us to migrate it to baz asap
<enrico> ChrisH: if they do, then they should set up this baz sandbox one day :)
<ChrisH> enrico: true
<enrico> going to bed.
<cenerentola> asw: ping
<plovs> hi all
<plovs> ChrisH: hi! i just continued on a doc and find out how to make links working!
<ChrisH> plovs: Great. How? :)
<plovs>  <link linkend="sect-general">General Notes</link>
<plovs> <sect1 id="sect-general">
<plovs> svn is down again, at least from here
<plovs> poor John, and i thought i had a bad provider
<plovs> ChrisH: can you sync with svn?
<ChrisH> plovs: Currently I have extreme problems with my workstation. :(
<ChrisH> plovs: My main hard disk doesn't boot into anything and the partition table seems to be lost.
* ChrisH wonders how he can get back his data
<plovs> ChrisH: knoppix?
<ChrisH> plovs: Using which tool? I've just plugged the disk into my wife's PC and am running gpart. Didn't recover it so far. :(
<plovs> ChrisH: does knoppix have testdisk?
<plovs> http://www.sleuthkit.org/informer/sleuthkit-informer-15.html#testdisk
<plovs> also gpart is supposed to be a good tool for this
<plovs> ChrisH: i tried gpart, it is slow but quite nice
<sivang> plovs: hey!
<sid77> hi
<plovs> sivang: hi!
<sivang> plovs: ah!
<sivang> plovs: finally I talk to you! where have you been the last days?
<plovs> we had friends over
<plovs> so no computer time
<plovs> have you checked out the svn server lately?
<plovs> fq2 is starting to look nice
<plovs> sivang: and how are you?
<sivang> plovs: pretty fine, thanks :)
<plovs> have you seen anything of the quickguide that corey is making?
<sivang> plovs: not yet :( svn server is mostly down..
<plovs> it is not on the svn server
<plovs> btw svn is up atm, so check it out
<sivang> plovs: ok, I'll do that now.
<plovs> sivang: check out fq2/faq2.xml
<sivang> plovs: checking now
<sivang> plovs: very very nice 
<sivang> plovs: so we have 2 short guides, one which is task oriented, one which is feature oriented, and one major hand book. cooool
<plovs> i thought that would be good
<plovs> we need a faq and this one covers almost everything, why reinvent the wheel?
<sivang> plovs: I mean, this just provides every user and his taste something he can use. I like the versatility
<sivang> plovs: we can reach a broader range of users like that
<plovs> ok, i send something to the list
<sivang> plovs: please do :-)
<sivang> plovs: btw, you shoudl also add to the booting editing list, that now there is a gui app to do that in hoary
<sivang> plovs: "boot-admin"
<plovs> we must update the whole thing for hoary, i suppose, i finish this and then make a copy of the dir for hoary, so we end up with two versions
<sivang> plovs: btw, just seen a topic there - how to access website faster, disable ipv6.
<sivang> plovs: how do I do that?
<plovs> i'll put it in
<plovs> sivang: ok, update svn
<sivang> tn
<sivang> x
<sivang> updated, cna't see the ipv6 disagble section?
<plovs> in tips and tricks
<plovs> it seems to work
<plovs> doesn't crash my browser anyway
<plovs> :-)
<plovs> ok, i'm of to bed, goodnight!
#ubuntu-doc 2009-12-28
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, hi :D long time no see
<Rocket2DMn> hey dhillon-v10 , i was on vacation
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, how was Christmas
<Rocket2DMn> it was good, got to see some family and go skiing
<Rocket2DMn> was yours fun?
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, yup, I slept a lot :)
<Rocket2DMn> outstanding
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, hey I submitted a little patch for this papercut do you know who can push it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/381650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381650 in ubuntu-docs "help.ubuntu.com does not tell you how to determine which version you have" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Rocket2DMn> ah, that one....
<Rocket2DMn> Hmm, it seems to work, though I'm not sure that is something they would put on the home page, it comes off as a little rought around the edges
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, yah it was a really basic script, I can put some more functionality in it, like for time when the user isn't using Ubuntu it will tell him that he's not on Ubuntu
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, they can do something like a link
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, something like this: Your Ubuntu version: something here
<dhillon-v10> it doesn't have to be the button, that was just proof of concept
<Rocket2DMn> I think it would be nicer to have it show up on the actual page.  Also, if somebody isn't using Ubuntu when they go there, it will show something else
<Rocket2DMn> I think I can push to the h.u.c. homepage, but I don't think I would or should
<Rocket2DMn> I would leave that to mdke or an ubuntu website person
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, what's h.u.c
<Rocket2DMn> help.ubuntu.com
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, I am adding some functionality to it, so later on it would be something like: Your ubuntu version: and here it will put the version itself without the button like regular text
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, oh and another question, don't you need to be in some website team to be able to push to that page
<Rocket2DMn> Cool
<Rocket2DMn> I think I can push to the bzr branch for h.u.c., but I can't actually put it online
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, I am working on some other bugs that regard the website, where can I get the source so I can make a patch
<Rocket2DMn> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs
<Rocket2DMn> second from the top
<Rocket2DMn> however, some of the bugs are quirks i think, b/c all the material there is auto generated from the system docs: docbook->html
<Rocket2DMn> afaik, only the front page is modified directly
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, ahh, alright I'll just get the branch, make and submit the patch and then leave the rest for them :D
<Rocket2DMn> sounds good dhillon-v10 , we'll have to get mdke in on that, but he's been really busy lately
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, yah same here, thanks to nixternal I am writing a big part of kubuntu system docs. and he says I have improved a lot
<Rocket2DMn> sweet, we could use help on the ubuntu-docs too when you get time
<Rocket2DMn> there are a lot of outstanding bug reports, most of them arent too difficult
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, :) alright I'll get done with the basic ones today since I have some time
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, wow i never knew that docs. had that many bugs
<dhillon-v10> 130 open bugs
<Rocket2DMn> they really piled up at as we approached the karmic release
<Rocket2DMn> 20 or 30 have been fixed in bzr, some are old crash reports, some are wishlist items, and a good number are already assigned
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, sorry to bother you, have a look at this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/384148 since grub 2 is going to replace grub legacy should that one be marked fix released or leave that one alone
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384148 in ubuntu-docs "Major bug in Console Security help page (affects all version)" [High,New]
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, I would leave the bug open so we make sure we get the correct info when we switch the docs to grub2
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, alright I am taking like 5 more bugs, will get done by th end of this week
<dhillon-v10> *the
<Rocket2DMn> sounds good
#ubuntu-doc 2009-12-30
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> where does on report translation errors for ubuntu's wiki pages?
<slacker_nl> the dutch translation for draft is wrong
#ubuntu-doc 2009-12-31
<nigel_nb> Rocket2DMn: you around? have a doubt
<Rocket2DMn> yo
<nigel_nb> yesterday when triaging bugs, I came across an installation docs bug
<nigel_nb> for karmic
<Rocket2DMn> link/number?
<nigel_nb> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/501575
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501575 in installation-guide "link to 9.04 where 9.10 is more appropriate" [Undecided,New]
<nigel_nb> I checked the source
<nigel_nb> apparently, when the xml got changed to html, it was done on jaunty and so its jaunty everywhere instead of karmic
<nigel_nb> thats just my guess, not really sure
<nigel_nb> bug 501572 is also similar - jaunty instead of karmic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501572 in installation-guide "href link to jaunty where karmic is best suited" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501572
<Rocket2DMn> hmm
<nigel_nb> can you fix it?
<nigel_nb> it seems to be part of the wiki that's locked
<Rocket2DMn> it's not on the wiki
<Rocket2DMn> /community indicates the wiki
<nigel_nb> oh, its just on the same domain
<nigel_nb> but not part of wiki
<Rocket2DMn> right
<nigel_nb> so its not fixable? :(
<Rocket2DMn> I'm not really clear on how the installation-guide stuff works, there was talk of writing something new for Karmic, but it looks like what we have is a modified version from Debian upstream
<nigel_nb> hold on, I'll show you how the source looks, I branched it off yday
<nigel_nb> Rocket2DMn: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/installation-guide/karmic/annotate/head%3A/en/install-methods/downloading-files.xml
<nigel_nb> thats off the install docs branch
<Rocket2DMn> i branched the source from lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/installation-guide/ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> well, it clearly is wrong, but there isnt anything i can directly do about it
<nigel_nb> oh :(
<nigel_nb> is it possible to submit a diff or something like that?
<Rocket2DMn> i think you need to talk to cjwatson
<nigel_nb> will he be around this time?
<Rocket2DMn> im not sure if he ever hangs out in here, you might try -devel or -bugs
<Rocket2DMn> are you in bugcontrol?
<nigel_nb> bug squad
<Rocket2DMn> ok, well you can mark duplicates and confirm bugs
<nigel_nb> yep
<Rocket2DMn> it looks like the installation-guide is pretty neglected though
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> I was hoping to do a thorough review of all the bugs and get it corrected :)
<Rocket2DMn> sounds good, i would contact the maintainer first though to see if it is still actively developed, or if they plan to drop it
<nigel_nb> I thought it was part of the doc team :(
<Rocket2DMn> naw, it's not a branch we have access to
<Rocket2DMn> that would make sense though :)
<nigel_nb> yea, since doc team are the people who have the best chance and time to correct it
<Rocket2DMn> i wouldnt go so far as to say that, but it would seem to be in our realm of work
<nigel_nb> :)
<Rocket2DMn> if you want to post patches for ubuntu-docs bugs, that would be great though :)
<Rocket2DMn> we have a lot of outstanding bugs
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> I'd love to
<nigel_nb> I'm part of doc team anyway
<Rocket2DMn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs
<nigel_nb> yelp?
<Rocket2DMn> i've applied importance to most of them
<nigel_nb> or xml format/
<Rocket2DMn> yelp is just the program that the docs are viewed in, they are written in docbook xml
<nigel_nb> ah
<Rocket2DMn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation
<nigel_nb> can you walk me through the whole patching writing process?
<nigel_nb> is it the same as for a deb?
<Rocket2DMn> do yo uknow how to download a bzr branch?
<nigel_nb> yep
<Rocket2DMn> bzr branch lp:~some-branch right
<Rocket2DMn> that is most of the work :)
<Rocket2DMn> you can make edits to the files, then post diffs
<Rocket2DMn> so for instance, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-docs
<Rocket2DMn> gets you the development branch
<nigel_nb> the trunk..
<Rocket2DMn> the wiki link i posted about basicaly shows yo ueverything you need
<Rocket2DMn> yes, essentially the trunk
<Rocket2DMn> you can't push to it, but you can post diffs as patches in bugs
<Rocket2DMn> walk through the Repository, Edition, Checking, and Submitting pages on the wiki link above
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<Rocket2DMn> basically after you make a change, you run (from the root of the branch): scripts/validate.sh document/C/document.xml
<Rocket2DMn> let me just point out that some C/ folders have multiple files, but you always run that scripts against the xml file with the name of the super-super directory
<Rocket2DMn> so for example, if you edit the web-servers.xml file in serverguide/C/
<Rocket2DMn> you still run scripts/validate.sh serverguide/C/serverguide.xml
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> so I need to validate everything I edit
<Rocket2DMn> you can view the changes in yelp to make sure the formatting looks good and it reads well
<Rocket2DMn> yes
<Rocket2DMn> when you're finished, you run something like: bzr diff > ~/my-fix.patch
<Rocket2DMn> then attach my-fix.patch to the appropriate bug report
<Rocket2DMn> you can assign bug reports to yourself while you work on them, too
<nigel_nb> Rocket2DMn: great :), will try fixing a few today :)
<Rocket2DMn> awesome nigel_nb , i will review your patches when i get a chance
<nigel_nb> :)
<Rocket2DMn> thanks for helping out
<nigel_nb> no problem, thanks for your time :)
<Traveler5> anybody here?
<Traveler5> I have question about the Ubuntu Documentation team
<starcraftman> darn, missed the question from traveler
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: question, I'm dealing with deletion cue. One of pages, forum/talk, I'm not sure how to find where it's linked to. Doing a linkto: search doesn't work cuz its so generic a name.
 * Rocket2DMn looks
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: what happens to the pages that have the tag not supported, do they get marked for deletion as well
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: well depends. If they are relevant to today, they could be updated.
<Rocket2DMn> it's not too generic, it links oyu back to the Deletion page which is the only page that links to it
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: alright thanks :D
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: ah, ok.
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: if it's not relevent then yes, ya can tag it for deletion.
<Rocket2DMn> there are actually a number of forum/ pages
<dhillon-v10> dhillon-v10: alright just looking at that :) deleting pages is easy right, you just press delete
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: on the community wiki? No, you need admin rights, and pages need delinking.
<Rocket2DMn> starcraftman, a lot of those forum/ pages can probably be deleted and/or have material moved to appropriate pages
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: oh I know that
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: ya it does seem there are a lot, I just did a quick search for forum. cue first.
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: hey can you help me a little with packaging, I have a debdiff but I don't know if it looks right
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, idk anything about packaging, sorry man
<Rocket2DMn> i'd like to learn but cant seem to find the time
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: alright :) thanks anyways
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: you may wanna try #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: oh yah that too :)
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: hehe, feels good deleting stuff. Does fill up recent changes quick.
<Rocket2DMn> lol starcraftman , yeah, that's ok though, the wiki needs attention
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: rgr, btw, question, know when first bt meeting is in Jan? I'm thinking of having a doc team meeting weekend after.
<Rocket2DMn> I'm not sure, I was just thinking about when our next team meeting was
<Rocket2DMn> afaik it hasn't been scheduled, normally it would be next Tuesday
<starcraftman> right, that's what I thought, we usually meet first and third weeks no?
<starcraftman> I'll ask bodhi or nhandler later, they do scheduling.
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: what's the Package Pages option under more actions?
<Rocket2DMn> I have no idea
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: there a complete documentation on all these buttons? I'm afraid to click some things now that I'm admin ><
<starcraftman> buttons > options
<Rocket2DMn> whatever you do can be undone
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: oh that's reassuring :p
<Rocket2DMn> hehe
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: oh geez, deleting pdf printer page. I remember when we still had to set that up annoyingly. Nice.
<Rocket2DMn> lol those were the days
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: it's got a redirect on it, I have to delete redirects then the page right? Or is it automatic?
<Rocket2DMn> you need to delete any pages that redirect to it
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: right, like I thought.
<Rocket2DMn> I wish there was a way to have it tell you if pages redirect to a page, even if you didnt take that redirect to get there
<Rocket2DMn> there might be a way, but idk what it is
<starcraftman> hmmm, should be a way. Can ya search for the #redirect page markup?
<Rocket2DMn> im not sure
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: this channel too quiet. This'd be perfect oppurtunity for someone to go "actually just do x, it's easy"
<Rocket2DMn> indeed, but it's not a busy channel, so here we are
<Rocket2DMn> I'm just trying to knock out a couple of bugs here before dinner
<Rocket2DMn> starting SRU on a few bugs, though they will probably be rejected
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: sounds good, I finished my gnomebaker page and made some other edits to others before doing admin. Overall pretty productive. Getting some chinese takeout for family tonight, nice reward :)
<Rocket2DMn> awesome
<Rocket2DMn> I haven't figured out what I'm doing for dinner yet, might go to my buddy's place and pick up a burrito on the way
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: nifty, an ad for broadband in South Africa on docs.
<Rocket2DMn> lol
<Rocket2DMn> wiki page?
<starcraftman> aye
<Rocket2DMn> easy to remove
<starcraftman> oh indeed, just amused.
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: happy new year, later
<Rocket2DMn> peace starcraftman
#ubuntu-doc 2010-01-01
<Rocket2DMn> mdke, if you're around, please ping me :)
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: oh hey Rocket2DMn, got a tiny problem on wuc, maybe ya can advise.
<Rocket2DMn> k
<starcraftman> Our BTHomepage Templates aren't listing anymore under new page creation?
<starcraftman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomepageBTTemplate
<starcraftman> I not sure why, pages haven't been altered.
<Rocket2DMn> I'm not sure why it doesn't show
<starcraftman> It is weird.
<Rocket2DMn> sorry
<starcraftman> hmmm
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: know who'd know?
<Rocket2DMn> no, you could try searching google to see if other moin users have that problem
<starcraftman> rgr, guess so, odd :/
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: hi, happy new year
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: happy new year
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: hi, same to you.
<Rocket2DMn> hey dhillon-v10 , same to you
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: I want to ask you for a favour, when I made my wiki page, I made a mistake, can you rename it to dhillon-v10 instead of dhillonv, I have checked there's no other page linking to it so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dhillonv
<starcraftman> YAY! Excuse to use more admin power.
<Rocket2DMn> actually anybody can move/rename pages on w.u.c
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: nice :)
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: oh right
<Rocket2DMn> no soup for you starcraftman !
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: really ?
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: Nooooooooooooooo
<Rocket2DMn> yes dhillon-v10 , that is the team wiki
<Rocket2DMn> you only need elevated privileges on the community docs
<starcraftman> right, I knew that, all that thinking of power went to my head.
<starcraftman> ..... .not that I think about power often!
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: no wait, the name on the top of my wiki can't be changed by me, look at the top of my wiki
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: nm I can sorry :)
<Rocket2DMn> lol, More Actions -> Rename page
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: yah found it :D
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: you do a lot of work on wikis so you deserve the admin power, I need to start doing more work
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: hehehe, whatever ya got time for :)
<starcraftman> no shortage of things to be done, I ought finish off delete cue later, reading bzr docs now.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: hey I am going to be in core-docs soon yay!!! :) thanks to nixternal I am writing docs. for kubuntu, and thanks to Rocket2DMn working on bugs for ubuntu-docs
<Rocket2DMn> starcraftman, it's a queue, not a cue :)
<Rocket2DMn> cool dhillon-v10
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: your just picking on me today aren't ya? :p
<Rocket2DMn> my favorite pasttime starcraftman
<starcraftman> and not if I was thinking of pool at the moment!
<Rocket2DMn> ooo swimming....
<Rocket2DMn> ;)
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: awesome, sometime I ought get into that, learning bzr now though more for programming.
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn: lol pasttime
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: I am working on that comment based documentation tracking, its going to be awesome
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: a moinmoin plugin that will do the job :D
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: ah cool, feedback would be nice.
<starcraftman> just had to fix my rsync page cuz of confusion. Luckily confused user came to beginners to ask.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman: yah, the system I am working on would nicely integrate in and seems it would be really helpful
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: ping :)
<cjohnston> hey dhillon-v10 starcraftman
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, hi :D
<starcraftman> lo cjohnston, fancy seeing ya here.
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-doc 2010-01-02
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, hi there :D
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, do you have some time to push my website patch or should we wait until mdke finds more time
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, you are talking about bug 381650 right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381650 in ubuntu-docs "help.ubuntu.com does not tell you how to determine which version you have" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381650
<Rocket2DMn> I'm not really qualified to decide if that should be pushed
<Rocket2DMn> Though, looking at your script I could provide a few suggestions which aren't that important
<Rocket2DMn> for instance, you did if { } else { if {} else {} }
<Rocket2DMn> there is no need to embedded more if/else statements in the first else clause
<Rocket2DMn> you could do if/ else if/ else
<Rocket2DMn> also, you sentences should end with a period
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, alright thanks for that :) I will change that and then there are some other ones that i did as well, but i haven't added the patches to the bug report so I'll go ahead and do that as well
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, bug 460365 is on my to-do list of items to talk to mdke about
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460365 in ubuntu-translations "Create a separate license document and include it in all documents" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460365
<Rocket2DMn> right now i'm mostly concerned about getting fixes in for the main system docs, and also for community doc pages
<Rocket2DMn> actually for 460365, i don't think that is an ubuntu-docs bug
<Rocket2DMn> i'll start emailing matthew about some of these bugs on my list since i haven't been able to get ahold of him on irc for quite some time
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, alright I'll try emailing him too and sorry for the delay, cleaning my room which is a big pain
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, i have both those bugs on my list
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: bah, if anyone asks just say your obeying the natural tendencies of the universe to descend into chaos.
<Rocket2DMn> you don't need to email him, i can take care of it
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, alright thanks
<starcraftman> I was referring to room mess btw :)
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, lol yah that makes sense
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, entropy of my room
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: of course it does, second law of thermodynamics is gold.
<starcraftman> Unless someone who complains can offer a contradiction of it, or a proposition for fighting the way the universe works :)
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, someone might actually come up with that, i was reading this paper the other day: Our universe without any thermodynamics that sounds strange
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: a the minute it stops, I'm asking the universe to stop so I can get off before it kerplodes.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, :) hey can you have a quick look here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/492942 what applications besides pidgin, gimp should go here, just give me like a brain-dump
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492942 in ubuntu-docs "Listing non-default applications in "Ubuntu Equivalents to Windows Applications"" [Low,In progress]
<starcraftman> oh noez, asking me to brain-dump.
<starcraftman> but I need.... brain!
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, oh and F-Spot is being removed as well
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, lol
<starcraftman> bah, they list totem.
<starcraftman> VLC should be made default...
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, starcraftman: ever thought of taking over the world
<starcraftman> We need a petition.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, agreed, VLC is the best
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: yes, but then I realized I'd have to get an army and money and then lazyness took over.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, nice :) the getting an army part requires a lot of work, if someone did that for me then that would be great
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: not just get an army, they gotta be fed and clothed and keep em happy or else coup.
<starcraftman> too much work.
<starcraftman> One day we need to just make a hacker revolution, would be easier, take over worlds most essential computers and make an AI we control :)
<Rocket2DMn> skynet
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: no, that got out of control.
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, lol skynet
<starcraftman> We need something stupid enough not to overthrow us.
<starcraftman> Or make terminators and time travel.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, we could make a stupid version of skynet, one that only takes commands
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: oh and on that page they say windows equivalent to firefox is ie, it has a win version ya know. And I'd hardly call em equivalent. I'm biased I guess.
<starcraftman> I'm in favor of more options rather than just default.
<starcraftman> But might get a bit big.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, what I am going to do is something like Ubuntu Installed and Featured apps and then put them under each category
<starcraftman> also, it doesn't mention nautilus or brasero
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, alright so how many apps in total do you think I should mention like 10 for Ubuntu installed and about the same for featured ?
<starcraftman> I don't think it needs a hard number, I'd mention the important ones. an explorer and cd burner I think pretty important.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, yup, alright so adding those in, thanks a bunch
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, another patch coming up :D
<Rocket2DMn> dhillon-v10, cool, which bug
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: if ya want a bit more inspiration > http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<starcraftman> oh and I'm nto saying make it that long.
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, it was the one that wanted to include other apps in Ubuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/492942
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492942 in ubuntu-docs "Listing non-default applications in "Ubuntu Equivalents to Windows Applications"" [Low,In progress]
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, how do I add apt:/// links to things ?
<starcraftman> ah good question, wiki or system docs? I believe they are different.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, this one is on help.ubuntu.com so I think I will be wiki stuff
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: in /community section right?
<starcraftman> not /9.10
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, no in 9.10 section: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/applications-equivalents.html
<starcraftman> ah, that's system docs then.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, oh that's system docs then :D
<starcraftman> Yup, anything with a number is not editable via wiki.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, so is it like ulink something
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: this ones for system docs I believe : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptUrl
<starcraftman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL < Covers community if ya need it.
<starcraftman> handy stuff
<starcraftman> though I don't like installation done automatically.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, thanks a bunch you are always helpful, that's why you and Rocket2DMn are on my wiki :D
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: I try :)
<starcraftman> and really, ya mention lil ol' me? :)
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dhillonv10
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, I probably have to add more :)
<Rocket2DMn> you spelled my name wrong :)
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, sorry lol :D
<starcraftman> haha, as ya like. I do it just cuz I can help :)
<starcraftman> also, just interesting seeing my real name, most people just link me as starcraft.man.
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, oh its o not e in Connor
<starcraftman> I bet few people even know my real first name on team lol :p
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, nah, I refer to people by their real names out of irc, here I just use nicks
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: as ya like.
<Rocket2DMn> yeah who is this jeremy dude anyway
<Rocket2DMn> sounds like a bum
<starcraftman> XD
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, lol
<dhillon-v10> Rocket2DMn, alright its fixed now :P
<Rocket2DMn> \o/
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, a bunch of spelling mistakes here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL mind if I go ahead and fix them?
<starcraftman> you are welcome to, not a page I maintain.
<starcraftman> I only added a few code snippets
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, i see it was last edited by you so just though might ask you before doing so :)
<starcraftman> really? No one else editted since, geez.
<starcraftman> someone needs to maintain wikiguide secitons more ><
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, alright its fixed now :)
<starcraftman> thanks
<starcraftman> maybe I ought to take a pass over these beginner pages, they get no luv
<Pendulum> dhillon-v10: I've never seen anyone complain about things like spelling corrections and basic proofreading being done
<dhillon-v10> Pendulum, I wasn't really complaining but asking if I can go ahead and fix them :)
<Pendulum> dhillon-v10: I meant if people go ahead and fix them people don't complain :)
<Pendulum> sorry, wasn't clear
<dhillon-v10> Pendulum, alright will do in future :)
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, sorry to bother you again, i see you run kde so can you send me a picture of k3b especially the toolbar on the top, I really need that for some docs I am writing
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: sure
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, its some audio burning stuff
<starcraftman> dhillon-v10: I just finished doing the gnomebaker page if ya need pics for that too.
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, I don't think so, the pics. I needed will go into the system docs for kubuntu so :)
<starcraftman> rgr
<starcraftman> http://imgur.com/kNjMd.png
<starcraftman> its with air theme
<dhillon-v10> starcraftman, thanks again :)
<starcraftman> np
#ubuntu-doc 2010-01-03
<humphreybc> hi everyone, I've just created a new channel for the ubuntu-manual project and I'd appreciate it if you could take a look. Channel is simply #ubuntu-manual
<starcraftman> humphreybc: lo, what's ubuntu-manual?
<humphreybc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> Before I forget, I need to talk to someone about licensing of said manual
<humphreybc> we sort of came to the conclusion in our meeting yesterday that CC would be appropriate, but what version of CC was the main problem - could anyone shed some light on this?
<Rocket2DMn> we are down to 50 unassigned open bugs for ubuntu-docs
<starcraftman> Rocket2DMn: woot, nice job you machine man you.
<starcraftman> I been answering bit of programming questions from my new paddy :)
<humphreybc> Hi, perhaps someone could quickly tell me how to create a wiki page header like on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid ?
<humphreybc> I had a look at the source text and all it has is: <<Include(Lernid/Header)>>
<humphreybc> anyone?
<humphreybc> :(
<Pendulum> humphreybc: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/Header and you'll see what Lernid/Header is
<humphreybc> oh thanks!
<Pendulum> so what you do essentially is create one wikipage just for the header and then link it into the main page you want it on
<humphreybc> yup I worked that bit out, I just didn't realise that <<Include(Lernid/Header)>> was actually a link - I was thinking it was some sort of custom generated header from a site map or something
<Pendulum> I only found out because it came up in another channel a couple days ago when someone was asking about editing a header for a wiki page
<humphreybc> yeah i searched all over the internet for the last 20 minutes and couldn't find anything
<humphreybc> maybe it should be noted in the wiki Help /SubPages documentation
<humphreybc> oh does anyone know where some generic icons are that I can use in the menu bar?
<humphreybc> If you take a look at Jono's site header https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/Header
<humphreybc> I could pinch his, but I'd rather find some different ones
<humphreybc> nevermind
<Pendulum> humphreybc: are you the person to contact for more information about the Ubuntu Manual project?
<humphreybc> sure am
<Pendulum> I sadly didn't find out about it until the meeting was pretty much over yesterday, but I'm definitely interested in helping out :)
<humphreybc> Oh awesome, that's great. Well, we've got our own channel now - #ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> The team page is launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> and the wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> What would you be interested in doing?
<Pendulum> umm... just about anything? i'm not hugely technical, but my day job is actually in publishing
<humphreybc> oh that's awesome!
<humphreybc> Well, we always need writers, I believe there are one or two unclaimed chapters. If you go to the blueprints page here https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> You'll see some stuff that's still not assigned to anyone
<humphreybc> I'm just writing up the full specifications for all the blueprints at the moment on the blueprint wiki page
<humphreybc> Formatting has no one assigned, Editing is being taken care of by two people at the moment
<Pendulum> *nods* i'll look around (i've also just joined the IRC channel)
<humphreybc> Pretty much everything you need to know should be on the wiki, and if you keep an eye on the IRC channel you'll see a lot going on in the next couple of weeks as we try to get alpha sorted :)
<humphreybc> also we've just changed to LaTeX - so if you know anything about that, there will be a lot of people with questions (including me!)
<humphreybc> and if you know who to contact to get our shiny new channel logged, then that's something else to be done :)
<humphreybc> Oh and might pay to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
#ubuntu-doc 2016-01-02
<imnichol> Hey, anything I can do to help with this spamming issue on help.ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> imnichol: thanks for reporting it, I hadn't seen it
<pleia2> I'll submit a ticket with IS to see if there's anything they can do to clean it up
<pleia2> ok, submitted ticket 27950 and responded on list
<pleia2> there are thousands of pages x_x
<imnichol> Yeah :(
<imnichol> Some of the accounts actually map to launchpad accts too
<pleia2> can see here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges
<pleia2> I get notifications of changes, it started on the 23rd
<imnichol> Must have a few thousand emails huh
<pleia2> yep
<imnichol> I suspect that the date that it started is not an accident
<pleia2> ~4,400 emails
<imnichol> Ouch
<pleia2> they go into a folder, I didn't notice
<pleia2> I usually browse through the folder every couple of weeks to make sure there aren't wiki wars or something going on
<imnichol> I wonder if IS can just ip ban the offenders
<pleia2> that's my hope, not sure what to do about new accounts being created though
<imnichol> Or their netblock
<imnichol> Could require that accounts be manually approved by an admin if they're created from that netblock
<imnichol> Dont know if moinmoin has that capability
<pleia2> yeah, they have logs so they can figure out what makes the most sense
<imnichol> Well, if the solution requires any manual work, I'm available
<pleia2> thanks for that :)
<imnichol> My IRL job has a log review component
<imnichol> So I'm used to mindless painful stuff like that :D
<pleia2> me too, what do you do?
<imnichol> Infosec
 * pleia2 nods
<imnichol> IIRC you're an admin right?
<pleia2> yeah
<imnichol> I think I've done a few weekly news things about you ;)
<pleia2> sysadmin on the openstack project, so all that work is open source too
<imnichol> Yeah that's it.  That's really cool
<pleia2> makes it good for writing about :D
<imnichol> I'm super jelly
<pleia2> I enjoy it a lot
<imnichol> I imagine.  I'll keep my security stuff though
<imnichol> I'm more of a "break stuff" than "build stuff" kind of person
<pleia2> hehe
